# Ο άγιος Δημήτριος, ο άγιος Νέστωρ και το ΑΠΘ



## nickel (Oct 26, 2020)

Διάβασα σε κάποιον τοίχο του Facebook κάτι που δεν γνώριζα:
Σήμερα γιορτάζει η Θεσσαλονίκη και [...] το ΑΠΘ. Το πανεπιστήμιο λέγεται "Αριστοτέλειο", γι' αυτό πολύ λογικά αποφασίστηκε να έχει ως έμβλημα τον Άγιο Δημήτριο. Εδώ βλέπετε το έμβλημα αυτό, το οποίο κατά λάθος απεικονίζει τον Άγιο Νέστορα.







Κοίταξα πολλές αγιογραφίες αλλά δεν βρήκα χαρακτηριστικές διαφορές ανάμεσα στον άγιο Δημήτριο και τον άγιο Νέστορα — στη μορφή, στη στολή ή στον συμβολισμό. Οπότε;

Έκανα στη συνέχεια μια αναζήτηση στο Google και βρήκα το παρακάτω:

*Μια ωραία ιστορία για το όνομα του ΑΠΘ και το έμβλημα της *

Απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο _Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης και πνευματική ζωή : συναγωγή κειμένων_, Κεχαγιόγλου, Γιώργος
http://search.lib.auth.gr/Record/25785

Περιπέτειες δεν είχε μόνο η ίδρυση και η ενηλικίωση του μεγάλου αυτού Πανεπιστημίου, αλλά ακόμα ο τίτλος και τα εμβλήματά του. Σύμφωνα με τον ιδρυτικό Νόμο 3441/1925 απεκαλείτο Πανεπιστήμιον Θεσσαλονίκης. Το 1931 αποφασίζεται όπως οι Πανεπιστημιακές αρχές (Πρύτανης και Κοσμήτορες) αποκτήσουν εγκόλπια. Ο τότε Πρύτανης και ισχυρός ανήρ του Πανεπιστημίου Περικλής Βιζουκίδης, καθηγητής Νομικής Σχολής, "απέδειξεν" ότι ο πανεπιστήμων Αριστοτέλης ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο εγκόλπιο του Κοσμήτορα της Νομικής παρά σ' εκείνο του Πρύτανη του όλου Πανεπιστημίου, για το οποίο καθιερώθηκε η μορφή του Αγίου Δημητρίου. 

Πριν από τον τελευταίο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, η Σύγκλητος είχε αναθέσει στον Δημήτριο Γαλάνη τη φιλοτέχνηση του λαβάρου του Πανεπιστημίου, η μακέτα του οποίου έφτασε μετά τον Πόλεμο, σε αυτήν όπως μου είχε ο Γαλάνης είχε χρησιμοποιήσει για μοντέλο του Αγίου Δημητρίου την εικόνα του γιου του, που είχε σκοτωθεί σαν μακί πολεμώντας για τη ελευθερία της Γαλλίας.

Το 1954 το Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης επονομάστηκε Αριστοτέλειον και αργότερα αναζητήθηκε μιαν αγιογραφία του Αγίου Δημητρίου που να αρμόζει για τη σφραγίδα του. Τότε ήταν που ο Ανδρέας Ξυγγόπουλος θυμήθηκε πως κατάλληλη εικονογράφηση υπήρξε στη Βυζαντινή Μονή Αγίου Νικολάου του Ορφανού της Θεσσαλονίκης. Πραγματικά πίσω από ένα στασίδι της, υπήρξε μια πολύ ταλαιπωρημένη τοιχογραφία με ολόσωμο τον Άγιο, που μάλιστα είχαν καρφώσει και ένα διακόπτη ηλεκτρονικού στον ώμο. Σαν πρόεδρος της, άτυπης κι αυτής, Καλλιτεχνικής Επιτροπής Πανεπιστημίου, ανέθεσα στον Σπύρο Βασιλείου να αντιγράψει την εικόνα για την τότε Αίθουσα Τελετών. 

Αργότερα, σε μια επίσκεψη μου στη Μονή Αγίου Νικολάου συνάντησα ένα συνεργείο καθαρισμού των τοιχογραφιών, ο επικεφαλής του οποίου με πληροφόρησε ότι με τον καθαρισμό της τοιχογραφίας αποκαλύφθηκε ο τίτλος σύμφωνα με τον οποίον ο εικονιζόμενος πολεμικός Άγιος δεν είναι ο Δημήτριος αλλά ο Νέστωρ. Έτσι το Πανεπιστήμιο της Θεσσαλονίκης ονομάσθηκε Αριστοτέλειο, αλλά έχει σαν έμβλημα τον Άγιο Δημήτριο, που δεν είναι ο Άγιος Δημήτριος, αλλά ο Άγιος Νέστωρ (Βασίλειος Κυριαζόπουλος, 1985)
https://www.facebook.com/aristotlelibrary/posts/1258272857524142/​


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 29, 2020)

Εντελώς συμπτωματικά, πρόσεξα αυτό πριν από λίγες μέρες:









Επανασχεδίασε η Red Creative το λογότυπο του ΑΠΘ; - designmag.gr


Το Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης, το δεύτερο χρονικά ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο, ιδρύθηκε τον Ιουνίο του 1925 και δύο δεκαετίες αργότερα, το 1952, μετά από εισήγηση του τότε Πρύτανη Μαρίνου Σιγάλα και απόφαση της Συγκλήτου, μετονομάστηκε, σε Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης. Η αλλαγή του ονόματος...




www.designmag.gr


----------

